# How to make a template accurate?



## Steve Blackdog (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Folks,

I am in the process of making an electric guitar body (telecaster). I have a plan which I have used to make a template from MDF, which, in turn, I will use to make a routing template out of 6mm acrylic sheeting.

I don't have a band saw, so have cut the mdf template with an electric jig saw then sanded it to shape.

The sides of the template are not fully square, but I'm hoping that when I rout around it (with a template bit) to make the acrylic template, the sides will square up and keep the shape.

Am I on the right lines, or do I need to make the sides of the mdf template completely square (and if so how?)

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Steve:

Welcome to the Router Forums!

A suggestion: Use a 1/8" or 1/4" straight bit in the router to rout close to the outline of the template. Then sand the remaining distance. By using the router for the cut, the template's edge should be square.

Cassandra


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Steve, Like Cassandra said, the router bit is perpendicular to the router base so it will leave a square edge. The only thing is it will follow around whereever the guide bushing contacts your guide. That may vary your size by a few thousandths of an inch. Most cases the variance is neglible but I don't know what degree of precision you require on guitars so I thought I would mention it.


----------



## Steve Blackdog (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the tips folks! Job done


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I would sand your template to your layout marks as suggested, then use it with a flush trim bit to make a nice one to use on your guitars. I have a couple of friends that make guitars & they like precision & will spend time to make nice templates.


----------

